# Tuf 7



## TheArtofDave (Feb 4, 2008)

In the next The Ultimate Fighter 7, the show is going through a format change likely with more fights (source mmanews.com). This time the show will have 32 competitors with 16 getting access to the house while the others are sent home.

Coaches when the show premieres April 2nd are Quinton Jackson & Forrest Griffin. How do you think these two will match up? I'm favoring Griffin but the show should at least be a little more interesting to see the different styles in training methods for the teams.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 4, 2008)

I do not know how everything will work out between Griffin and Rampage but I will definately be interested in watching the show.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Feb 5, 2008)

it will be interesting to see if Jackson has any sort of worth in him as a coach. I watched a few videos I found online and he was pretty much a guy out pulling pranks.
I know watching Serra coach was _insanely_ enlightening. He went from annoying NY to omfg put that guy in my corner.
Forest... I hope for good things, no idea, although I know for the start he was kind of a self taught gym. So perhaps some unorthodox methods?


----------



## thetruth (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree, Quinten's a tool!!!   It will be a huge test for him as he even says he needs to be pushed to train so I hope he doesn't take that crappy attitude into TUF.  I love Forrest and if he can get his guys training as hard as him he'll do fine.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## funnytiger (Feb 6, 2008)

I saw Quinton on Fight Science (or something like that, maybe it was Sport Science... anywho...) and he was just a serious @$$. He was acting like some sort of Pro Wrestling character... giving the science guys a scary in their face stare down... seriously... grow up Rampage...

Don't tell him I said that. :anic:


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 6, 2008)

Forrest will make an outstanding motivator but how much as he learned and how much of that can he transend into his teaching.

Rampage I have no earthly ideal how he can teach and motivate when it takes alot of people to get him going.


----------



## crushing (Feb 6, 2008)

funnytiger said:


> I saw Quinton on Fight Science (or something like that, maybe it was Sport Science... anywho...) and he was just a serious @$$. He was acting like some sort of Pro Wrestling character... giving the science guys a scary in their face stare down... seriously... grow up Rampage...
> 
> Don't tell him I said that. :anic:


 
I saw the same show.  He body slammed the hell out of that crash test dummy.  He was acting all crazy.  That's why I'm thinking he will make for good TV (for an episode or two until it gets old), but not necessarily for good coaching or training.  I certainly hope he is up to coaching and he was just playing a 'Pro Wrestling character' for fun.  We'll find out.  It's not like there is anything better on TV (except maybe Nova).


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think his persona went over well while he was in PrideFC for the Japanese audiences.  Here though the UFC is trying to get away from the pro-wrestling aspect and alleged fixed matches.

I have read other interviews with him where he seemed like a decent guy and talked about his "persona".  Maybe if he realizes that it doesn't work here in the US he will just be himself.


----------

